# ِتوليد الطاقة من المخلفات الِصلبة



## معن الدباغ (21 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى جميع الأخوة الأعزاء في الملتقى اطرح هذا الموضوع والذي تم نشره في مجلة البيئة التي تصدرها وزارة البيئة العراقية واعتقد انه يخدم واقعنا العربي
ارجو ابداء ملاحظاتكم حول الموضوع وتقبلوا فائق التقدير

ِتوليد الطاقة من المخلفات الِصلبة

بقلم
معن سعد الدين الدباغ
مدرس
جامعة الموصل



يعد التوسع الصناعي في السنوات الأخيرة لعالمنا الصغير وسباق المصانع في إنتاج المواد وخاصة في مجال الصناعات الكيمياوية المختلفة كارثة بيئية دون وجود مؤشر أو متحسس لقياس الزيادة في هذا الخطر القادم ومصدراً جديداً لتلوث البيئة، فبالإضافة إلى تلوث الهواء بالدقائق الصلبة والغبار الصناعي والناتج عن احتراق المواد الكيمياوية وكذلك ما يطرح يومياً إلى مياه الأنهار من فضلات صناعية أو كيمياوية كانت أم بايولوجية فإن الأرض استقبلت في السنوات الأخيرة وخصوصاً بعد الثورة الصناعية التي اجتاحت العالم أنواعا مختلفة من المخلفات صناعية كانت أم على صعيد الاستخدام اليومي للبشر وأصبح الإنسان لا يستطيع الاستغناء عن استخدام المواد المصنعة بتروكيمياوياً والتي لا تتحلل بسهولة عند تركها في الجو ولهذا بدأ التراكم يتزايد بشكل يومي دون اكتراث الإنسان لما يسببه في تلوث للبيئة.
وقد بدأ التفكير جدياً من لدن الدول المتقدمة كاليابان والولايات المتحدة الأميركية وألمانيا في كيفية استغلال وإعادة استخدام هذه المخلفات في إنتاج الطاقة وفي الوقت نفسه للحد من ظاهرة التلوث فأنشأت العديد من المراكز البحثية وأقيمت العديد من الدراسات في هذا المجال .
والمخلفات البلاستيكية هي واحدة من المخلفات الصلبة والتي بدأت تقلق العاملين في حقل حماية البيئة حيث بادرت مؤسسة ساكاثا اليابانية بإنشاء مشروع لتوليد الطاقة من هذه المخلفات بعد جمعها في مراكز منتشرة على أرجاء العاصمة طوكيو لقاء مبالغ تدفع لهذا الغرض ، وقد وجد أن أنواعاً مختلفة من البلاستيك تنافس المصادر الرئيسية المحروقة ( الفحم الحجري ، الوقود السائل ) في امتلاكها القيمة الحرارية حيث وجد من خلال الفحوصات المختبرية أن أفضل أنواع الفحم يمتلك قيمة حرارة تقدر بـ 28000 kJ/kg والوقود السائل بحدود 44000 kJ/kg بينما البلاستيك ذو النوعية الرديئة بحدود 24000 kJ/kg من هذه القيم تتضح القيمة الحرارية للمخلفات البلاستيكية وجدوى الاستفادة منها بصورة جلية لدى مقارنة ما تمتلكه هذه المخلفات من طاقة مما يلفت الانتباه إلى إمكانية استثمار هذه المخلفات في توليد الطاقة إضافة إلى حماية البيئة من تراكمها.

ويمكن الاستفادة من المخلفات البلاستيكية في إنتاج أشكال متعددة للطاقة منها :-
1.	أنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية.
2.	أنتاج البخار للأغراض الصناعية والطبية والزراعية.
3.	الاستفادة من الضغوط المتولدة بعد حرق النفايات في إنتاج الطاقة وتدوير التوربينات.
إضافة إلى أن استثمار مثل هذه المخلفات في توليد الطاقة يؤدي إلى تقليل تأثير هذه النفايات على البيئة وبنسب تصل إلى 20% فضلاً عن تأمين مصدراً جديداً للطاقة.
كما أن عمل الشركات العالمية في هذا المضمار يؤكد نجاح تجربة استثمار المخلفات في إنتاج الطاقة إضافة إلى تشغيل الأيدي العاملة في إنشاء هكذا مصانع لأن هناك عمليات مصاحبة ( الفرز والفصل والغسل والتجميع ) لعملية الإنتاج وهذه بدورها تحتاج إلى الأيدي العاملة في هذا المضمار.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 يونيو 2009)

منذ أن حضرنا ندوة منظمة المدن العربية ونحن ندفع المستثمرين إلى هذا الموضوع ولافائدة حتى الآن ......


----------



## معن الدباغ (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد*



عصام نورالدين قال:


> منذ أن حضرنا ندوة منظمة المدن العربية ونحن ندفع المستثمرين إلى هذا الموضوع ولافائدة حتى الآن ......



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز الأستاذ عصام
اشكرك على الأهتمام بهذا الموضوع والذي يعتبر في نظر الكثيرين موضوع ليس ذو اهمية ولكن العالم يدرس يوميا الطرق في استغلال الطاقات الضائعة
ان الأمر يحتاج الى اكثر من دفع والى اكثر من ندوة والى تشجيع وايضاح لمفهوم الطاقة المتجددة والضائعة
وسوف اكن لك عونا في هذا الموضوع
شكرررررررررررررررررررأ


----------



## rizk852003 (19 يونيو 2011)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله كل خير
ولاكننى اسأل عن الخطوات العملية لتنفيذ مثل هذه المشاريع فى الحيز الضيق كالمنازل وعلى الحيز الكبير كالشركات .
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا...


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

:77:جزاك الله كل خير


----------

